# Was sagt ihr dazu



## marcus17071981 (20. Apr. 2007)

Erst einmal Hallo an alle.

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.Wie findet Ihr diesen Entwurf.Die einzelnen Zonen von 15 - 50 cm  sollen in sich laufen.außen herum liegt ein kleiner wall.Leider wissen wir noch garnich welche Pflanzen später genommen werden da wir dieses zum ersten mal machen.Genauso unentschlossen bin ich mit dem ablauf für die pumpe.Ich weiß nich genau ob ich das wieder so dicht bekomme,aber die schläuche am rand entlang legen sieht auch nich wirklich toll aus.vielleicht könnt ihr mir einige tipss geben.


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hallo Markus.

Willkommen im Forum.

Ja, das kann man so machen.... aber wozu der "Wall"? 
Wie willst Du dort die Folie verstecken oder hab ich was falsch verstanden? Schau mal hier die Skizzen an. So kann man einen Teichrand bauen... geht auch ohne die "grüne Matte". 
Wenn man die Flachzonen ganz sanft an Land gehen läßt, hält auch das Substrat bis in den Flachbereich. Einzig der Übergang Wasser/Luft/Land ist auch durch kleinste Wellen immer in Bewegung, sodass dort nur durchgewurzeltes oder grobes Substrat hält. 

Die Schläuche kann man doch halbwegs tarnen.... zumindest besser als Folie auf einem Wall.


----------



## marcus17071981 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Danke Anett für deine Antwort.

Ich habe gedacht ich schütte einen kleinen Wall auf (um den Teich komplett herum) ,lege die überstehende Folie darüber und verbudel sie etwas im Erdreich (hinter dem Wall).Später wollte ich die Folie auf dem Wall mit Steinen abdecken.Sodas Sie kaum mehr zu sehen ist.Hinter dem Wall wollte ich zum teil Pflanzen mit einbauen (hab noch keine Ahnung welche).Braucht mann eigentlich diese Ufermatten unbedingt oder geht das auch komplett ohne?

Ich könnte natürlich auch den Wall weglassen und hinter dem Ufer eine kleine Vertiefung ausheben (für die Pflanzen).Hab da noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hmmm,

für welche Pflanzen willst Du da eine Vertiefung machen?
Irgendwie steh ich da gerade etwas aufm Schlauch.

Bei einer richtig angelegten Kapillarsperre steht die Folie mit ihrem Ende senkrecht nach oben, am besten so, dass man die Schnittkante gerade noch sehen kann. 
So verhindert man am ehesten, dass sie von Pflanzen überwuchert wird, die dann irgendwann durch ihre Wurzeln oder verrottendes Material sogenannte Dochte bilden.
Lies mal hier eher am Ende diesbezüglich. Das passiert, wenn man sie nicht immer wieder kontrolliert. Bei mir sind die Ameisen immer am Werk und bauen Dochte mit Mutterboden. 
Die schwarze, warme Folie zieht die bei Sonnenschein magisch an.


----------



## marcus17071981 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

ich glaub ich lieg da irgendwie falsch was. 
also könnte ich das mit der vertiefung weglassen und die pflanzen direkt nach der folie einsetzten (ohne wall).wie würdest du das mit dem ablauf machen.würdest du einen einbauen oder lieber die schläuche über den rand legen und etwas verstecken.


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hi,

ich hab meinen Schlauch nicht wirklich gut getarnt verlegt... kann man aber. 
Im Teich kannst Du z.B. Kunstrasenrester (vorher mal durchspülen) oder ufermatte drumwickeln und mit Kabelbindern fixieren. Scharfe Kanten mit ner kleinen Feile o.ä. unschädlich machen.
Oder Du legst Steine auf den Schlauch (wenn er stabil genug dafür ist).
Außerhalb geht ebenfalls Kunstrasen/Ufermatte oder Steinschichtungen oder bis zum Filter eingraben.
Wenn Du für beide Seiten den K.-rasen/ufermatte nimmst, dann lass irgendwo am Übergang Wasser-Land ne Lücke. Sonst zieht Dir das Gewebe den Teich allmählich leer = ein Docht.

Natürlich kannst Du direkt nach der senkrecht stehenden Folie Pflanzen setzen. Die Folie sollte durch deren Wachstum aber nicht in Bewegung geraten - sonst gibts doch Dochte.


----------



## marcus17071981 (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Also ich wollte den wall jetzt weglassen und die folie (die ca 25 cm übersteht)einfach mit steinen abdecken.Kann man das so machen oder rutscht die folie weg?


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hi,

egal wie, die Folie sollte am Ende wenigstens einige Zentimeter senkrecht stehen, sonst wuchert dir früher oder später Gras, Pflanzen oder Unkraut bis zum Teich und bildet einen Docht.
Oder die Ameisen erledigen es. 

Außerdem sollte keine Folie mehr zu sehen sein. Dann ist sie auch vor den UV-Strahlen der Sonne geschützt!


----------



## marcus17071981 (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

So haben jetzt übers Wochenende den Teich ausgebuddelt sieht schon garnich so schlecht aus.Jetzt brauche ich unbedingt Fließ zum unterlegen.Wofür braucht man eigentlich den Sand?Und wo bekomme ich günstig Teichfolie her.Die handelsübliche (1mm stark PVC) kostet doch schon 3,99 Euro pro m².


Ich werde auch noch ein paar Fotos reinstellen.(wenn erwünscht)

Liebe Grüße marcus17071981


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Servus marcus17071981

Her mit den Fotos. Wir sind von Natur neugierig.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Silke (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hallo Marcus,
tja, das wirst du wohl bezahlen müssen. Ich würde jedenfalls nicht an einem so wichtigen Teil sparen wie der Folie. Die günstigste PVC, die ich im Netz gefunden hab kostet 3,60. Manche Hersteller bieten auch gleich eine Kombi mit Flies an. Musst du mal googeln...


----------



## marcus17071981 (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Ja die Folien mit Flies hab ich auch schon gesehen.Aber hätte ja sein können das einer ein Tip hat.Is nich so schlimm entweder will man den Teich oder nich.Ich möchte ja auch gleich richtig bauen und nich erst wieder in 2 Jahren von vorn anfangen.Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der 0,5mm starken Folie.bringt das was, oder sollte man diese lieber nicht nehmen?


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Ich bekomme irgendwie die Fotos nicht auf das richtige Format und auf die richtige Größe.


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Moin,

geh mal in den Downloadbereich, da gibt es entsprechende Tools zum Verkleinern. 
Oder hier. Das benutze ich meistens. Ist Freeware.... und kinderleicht.

Mach die Bilder auf 600x800 dann sollten sie sich als Attachment (Anhänge) hochladen lassen. Hier die Anleitung dazu.


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

So hier ein paar Fotos.Danke für den Tip mt dem Programm hat super funktioniert.


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hallo Marcus,

bis wohin soll später mal das Wasser stehen bzw. hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, die Du den Randbereich fertig gestaltest?
Gerade an der Seite mit den Pflanztrögen hätte ich keine (mich persönlich) befriedigende Lösung parat. :?
Da müßte m.M.n. wieder etwas Erde weg, damit man die Folie direkt an den Betonsteinen senkrecht stellen kann.

Auch sonst geht es ziemlich steil in die erste Stufe oder gar gleich bis ganz runter.... kannst Du das teilweise abflachen?


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Also außenherum haben wir uns noch nicht so viel gedanken gemacht.Aber ich wollte die folie dort einwenig an den Pflanzkübeln einbuddeln und steine darauf legen.

Das wasser steht später mal bis oberkante erde.(so in etwa)

Die äußerliche Gestaltung (Randbepflanzung;steine;u.s.) werde ich übernehmen!!! (Das Frauchen an des Teichbauers Seite)


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hallo,

dann lies Dir bitte vor weiteren Buddelaktionen diesen Fachbeitrag mal in Ruhe durch!
Sonst stehst Du dann am Ende nur mit einer Notlösung da.... schade um die vergebene Chance. 

Wenn dann noch Fragen sind... stell sie halt.


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Danke.Aber diesen Thread hab ich mir schon durchgelesen.Es dürfte doch nix passieren wenn ich die folie rumlege und darauf steine lege.dürfte doch kein dochtefekt entstehen.


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Was würdest du an meiner Stelle tun?


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Nicht so bauen. 

Spaß beiseite... Gerade der Randbereich ist mit das heikelste am Teich.... daran sieht man, ob jemand weiß was er macht oder halt nicht. 

Also Du hast aus meiner Sicht immer noch mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Entweder eine der beiden hinteren Skizzen (Uferwall und Graben geht eh nicht mehr) oder eines von den beiden weiter unten ... oder, oder..... 
Wobei die mittlere Skizze wahrs. das trifft, was Du möchtest. Bei dieser Bauweise sieht man aber oft doch noch Folie oder es bilden sich mit der Zeit Dochte durch eingetragene Erde aus dem Garten. Bei mir erledigen das z.B. die Ameisen!
   
Blaue Linie - Wasserstand Teich... graues Viereck steht für Deine Pflanzkörbe, grau - Steine im Teich :? (sind Geschmackssache), braun - Substrat, grün - Pflanzen, Schwarz - Folie

Die Folie sollte mind. bis 20cm Wassertiefe nicht sichtbar sein. Ist optisch schöner und läßt die Folie länger leben!
Das Substrat im letzen Bild sollte direkt bis an die senkrecht gestellte Folie gehen, damit sie nicht umklappen kann! Oder man lehnt von innen eine Reihe Steine dagegen, damit die Folie regelrecht festgeklemmt wird.


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Wenn ich nun bei den Pflanzringen etwas Erde abtrage (muss natürlich ringsherum gemacht werden, damit alles eine Höhe hat) dann die folie darüber lege und senkrecht an die Pflanzringe stelle, müsste es doch gehen oder?!Dann ein paar Steine darüber das, das ganze auch hält.Hier mal eine Skizze.


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

So jetzt nochmal.


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hi,

ja das würde so gehen.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum Du dort nicht noch etwas mehr Erde wegnehmen willst und dann im Teich entsprechend Substrat auffüllst.. dann hättest Du gleich noch eine richtig flache Sumpfzone.... 

So würde ich es zumindest machen!
Pflanzen kann man nicht zu viele im Teich haben - sie gehören zum natürlichen Gleichgewicht einfach dazu.


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Aber ich habe doch schon ringsherum 4 Zonen angelegt.15 - 20 -30 und 50 cm tief.das müsste doch reichen für Pflanzen.Außerdem an der Stelle wo die Pflanzringe stehen geht es gleich 1 m in die tiefe.das lässt sich jetzt schlecht machen da noch eine Sumpfzone einzurichten.


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Dann mach es so, wie Du es für richtig hälst... bei -50cm wachsen übrigens dann nur noch UW-Pflanzen oder Seerosen-Halbzwerge.

Wenn es an besagter Stelle gleich nach unten geht, würde ich vielleicht doch über Matten/Kunstrasen nachdenken. 
Ersten schützen sie die Folie und zweiten sehen sie besser aus als selbige.


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Wenn ich an der besagten Stelle etwas mehr wegnehme sagen wir mal so ca 30cm tief dann könnte ich doch dort auch noch pflanzen reinstellen.Aber wie bekomme ich da die folie zum halten?bei einer sumpfzone wäre das kein problem das könnte ich wie du schon sagtest mit substrat machen oder steinen.Aber wie mache ich das bei einer tiefe von 30 cm?


----------



## marcus17071981 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hier einmal mit Sumpfzone.Meintest du es so ungefähr?!


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hi,

zur Not gäbe es auch Klemmprofile (z.B. bei www.naturagart.de). Die kann man evtl. auch nachbauen (lassen).
Das ist die beste Lösung, wenn man wirklich richtig senkrecht am Rand nach unten gehen will.

Bezüglich Deiner Zeichnung, denk daran, dass die Folie bis 20cm Tiefe vor den UV-Strahlen geschützt werden sollte.
Deshalb diese hochgezogene Kante zum Tiefbereich hin nicht übertreiben. 
Reden wir bei 30cm Tiefe von der Tiefe in der die Teichfolie liegt oder in welcher dann die Pflanzen auf dem Substrat stehen? Dann sind 30 nämlich schon wieder realitv viel. 
15-20cm über Substrat passt für stark wachsende Pflanzen wie Sumpfiris, kleinere __ Rohrkolben etc. besser.

Wenn man entsprechend große Steine wählt, könnte! auch dann noch ein Festklemmen zwischen ihne funktionieren.
Kommt wahrs. auf einen Versuch an. :?


----------



## marcus17071981 (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Ja ich dachte da so an 10 - 15 cm über Substrat.Dann reichen ja auch kleine Steine zum festklemmen.Und die Folie sollte um den ganzen Teich herum etwa 3 cm senkrecht hochstehen.Hab ich das richtig verstanden? 
Aber vielen, vielen dank für deine guten tipps.


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Moin,

wenn Du nicht das Gewicht einer Ufermatte damit abfangen willst - für die Folie reichen relativ kleine Steine - nimm doch die Pflanztröge zu Anlehnen für die äußere Seite. von Innen mußt Du dann ausprobieren, wieviele nötig sind. 
Wird leider nicht anders gehen. 

Die Folie sollte ringsherum einige cm senkrecht stehen. Sonst wird sie zu leicht überwuchert und es bilden sich Dochte, die den Teich leeren. Ich habe die Folie stellenweise mit kleineren Steinplatten, die auf den beiden Steinreihen (innerhalb und außerhalb des Teiches) auflagen, unsichtbar gemacht. Ameisen finden das aber auch ganz toll und bauen dann dort Dochte aus Mutterboden.


----------



## marcus17071981 (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Ich habe noch eine Frage.Bei uns in der Gegend ist ein Baumarkt der zur Zeit 1mm Folie im Angebot hat.Der m² kostet 3,59Euro.Ist das ein guter Preis für 1mm Folie oder ist der eher noch zu teuer.Hab da keine Ahnung.Die folie wird auf 6x8 geliefert genau wie ich sie brauche.Kann man die Folie beim Transport etwas knicken damit die Rolle kleiner wird und besser zu transportieren ist oder sollte man das lieber nicht machen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten schon mal.

Liebe Grüße marcus 17071981


----------



## Thomas_H (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Warum läßt du sie dir nicht einfach schicken?

Der Preis ist doch wahrlich keine Seltenheit.

http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/


----------



## marcus17071981 (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Vielen Dank Thomas für deinen Tipp.

Prima finde ich das die ab einem Bestellwert von 150 Euro kostenfrei liefern.Besser geht es nich.Ich denke ich werde dort meine Folie bestellen.

Wie waren deine Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop Thomas wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Thomas_H (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Gern geschehen.


Also;- bekannter als Heinrich geht es nun wirklich nicht mehr


----------



## marcus17071981 (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Also ich habe heute meine fole gekauft hatte einen baumarkt gefunden der ein günstiges angebot hatte.nun hat die folie zwei seiten eine glatte und eine angeraute mit einem muster drin.welche seite kommt nach unten?hab da keine ahnung.


----------



## Thomas_H (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Die angerauhte muß nach unten;- sonst kleben da die Fadenalgen fest


----------



## marcus17071981 (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Dank dir Thomas.

Also ich muss mal sagen das das forum hier echt spitze ist.kompetente leute, schnelle hilfe und gute ideen.macht weiter so.


----------



## Thomas_H (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*



			
				marcus17071981 schrieb:
			
		

> Dank dir Thomas.
> 
> Also ich muss mal sagen das das forum hier echt spitze ist.kompetente leute, schnelle hilfe und gute ideen.macht weiter so.




Dafür kommst du doch am WE bei mir buddeln


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*

Hallo Marcus,

und was ist, wenn ich Thomas jetzt widerspreche? 

Ich würde die rauhe Seite nach oben nehmen. Denn sie gibt dem Substrat sicher eine Winzigkeit mehr Halt als die glatte.
Auch wenn Du selbst mal in den Teich willst, wird die glatte Seite sicher sehr amüsant (für die Außenstehenden). 
Algen lagern sich an beiden Seiten an - da helfen nur wenig Fische und viele Pflanzen.


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sagt ihr dazu*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> und was ist, wenn ich Thomas jetzt widerspreche?



Zu spät Annett : 

Die Folie  ist schon drin 1


----------

